# Conectar radio de un auto en casa



## megabru (Dic 9, 2006)

HOLA,tengo una radio pionner, queria saber como conectarla para uso hogareño. Tiene 2 fichas; una tiene los cables para los 4 parlantes y la otra ficha  varios cables: una amarillo (memory +) con fusible de 0.5A;una cable rojo (ingnition switch +) con fusible 5A(quiere decir encendido); un cable azul(antena); y un cable negro (ground o masa -) se alimenta con 12v y consume 5A, como lo conecto a un transformador de 220v/12v de 5A o de otra forma??
saludos


----------



## thors (Dic 12, 2006)

ya lo sabes todo!!!!!!!!!!! 

solamente cabe agregar que los 12 vdc deben ser muy bien filtrados para evitar ruidos en el audio


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 12, 2006)

creo que el de memoria (amarillo deve estar permanentemente en el positivo del transformador ya que si lo desconectas se borrarian las emisoras y demas cosas que tengas grabadas como la hora (si tiene)


----------



## megabru (Dic 14, 2006)

OK GRACIASSSSSS


----------



## electronix (Feb 9, 2010)

ala salida del tranformador de 220ac ..salen 12 v ac .y lo debes de  rectificar para salida continua ... con diodos puente rectificador o 1n  4007 .... despues filtrarlo con condensadores creo q sabes de q te hablo  .. bueno espero haberte ayudado ... ah y el tranformador preferible q  sea mas de 5 amperios ..... para q no se fuerce y recaliente demasiado  ...... suerte


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

una fuente de computadora vieja, de esas AT de las pentium, son perfectas. Y de paso, se recicla.


----------

